# DS #XXXX: Game & Watch Collection (USA)



## dice (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4373^^


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2009)

Any differences? I mean, I sure as heck didn't see even a single Japanese letter playing the J version...


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 12, 2009)

Why is it xxxx?


----------



## gbaelink (Jan 12, 2009)

Same as Japan version? ~ will try soon.


----------



## paul3100 (Jan 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why is it xxxx?



Don't think this is a commercial game but rather a download available to nintendo club members!

As for any difference then i haven't seen any either.

paul

EDIT: then again i could be wrong about it not being a commercial game ebay link


----------



## Lily (Jan 12, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Why is it xxxx?



+1

This is a commercial release, but only available through Club Nintendo. Is that why it gets an XXXX? If so, that's silly.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2009)

I think because it's considered a promotional game, since you can't really "buy" it "new".


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a club nintendo in the U.S. now? 

*Shock*


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 12, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the reason. It's happened to the Japanese versions as well.


----------



## -GJ- (Jan 12, 2009)

Is this game any good?
I mean, ofcourse, it's Game & Watch, but are there any "new" things or something that aren't on the original Game & Watch?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 12, 2009)

You can't buy the G&W in a store, you can only get it by earning enough club nintendo points (registering bought games if it contains a card with points)
Then you can trade in points for a gift, being stupid wallpapers till an exclusive club nintendo only game.

Pitty Europe has for a long time there Nintendo Star points (now called nintendo points) to trade in such stuff, but we never had anything descent exclusive like a g&w game.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes or the nice SNES Wii Controller


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 12, 2009)

i hope someone uploads this to the net soon i would love to try this and i hope that balloon fight game with tingle is going be out soon...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 12, 2009)

Very cool. So it's a "collection." Anyone know what all that entails?


----------



## Just Joe (Jan 12, 2009)

Donkey Kong, Oil Panic and Green House.


----------



## paul3100 (Jan 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i hope someone uploads this to the net soon i would love to try this and i hope that balloon fight game with tingle is going be out soon...



The jap one has been available for download for months and is no different in anyway and is even the exact same file size , ~This one is also available as of about 10 hours ago.

paul


----------



## dajavax (Jan 12, 2009)

i don't think this is really the (U) version... anyways... i got this one about a year ago... it was really hard to get... and it's #xxxx because... they don't sell it... it's like a special edition game that you get with some points...


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 12, 2009)

this game looks funny
ive already downloaded it, but i haven't tried it out yet
after looking at the pictures i might just play it right now


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 12, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Why is it xxxx?



It's only a Club Nintendo release and not a "real" release such as, for example, Animal Boxing, which came out over a month ago.  You have to get this has a lame-upon-lame prize for paying for a plethora of other Nintendo materials first, then you can play, golly, three different game and watch titles in their maddeningly bleeping LCD-esque glory.  I just hope the NDS doesn't catch fire trying to gather itself the raw processing power needed to run these THREE G&W titles!  Any more and it might've caught fire!  I certainly can see why it's a "collection" when it contains three--not two--massively epic G&W titles.  If they had gone with four, it would have to be called maybe the "Game and Watch Mega Super Ultra Complete Pack Collection Plus Extra".


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 12, 2009)

It's scary how much fun you can have with this. 
The games are so simple, they're addicting.


----------



## elfsander (Jan 12, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> You can't buy the G&W in a store, you can only get it by earning enough club nintendo points (registering bought games if it contains a card with points)
> Then you can trade in points for a gift, being stupid wallpapers till an exclusive club nintendo only game.
> 
> Pitty Europe has for a long time there Nintendo Star points (now called nintendo points) to trade in such stuff, but we never had anything descent exclusive like a g&w game.


WRONG We had the Legend of Zelda Collectors Edition (All NES and N64 games + TWW demo on one GC disc) But that about sums it up. Also it's still called star points


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2009)

They aren't called star points in the US.

And the screenshots in that previous post are indeed from the (U) version. Notice the title screen date reads "2008", rather than "2006" as the (J) version does.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 12, 2009)

that was nothing special, those zelda discs, as far as i remmeber the us could get them to somehow.

There where a few things special (Limited edition The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess statue) and worth, but mostly it's just crap we get.

Right just checked, it's still stars we get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Then again, most other stuff like all that wiifit stuff and other stuff, you can get free if you keep bugging those chicks on nintendo stands.
(At least i get lotsa cool stuff everytime i see promotion stands of nintendo, i walk to them and ask promo stuff, even if the say, the don't have
any i keep asking till the give 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Most promo stuff the give is from the Nintendo catalog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the name a few things i collected last year (2008) by just asking (and i have always my 2 kids with me, so i get more then 1)
- coffeemug from zelda
- coffeemug from mario
- winter hat and those sportscaps
- mobile phone socks from super mario bross
- pokémon sportsbags
- WiiFit Dextrose candy
- Mario T-Shirt
- Ds Stylus
- DS cartridge protectors

2009 just started, but i'm already looking where a promo stand can be to collect more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause the starcatalog suxs:

ringtones, backgrounds, icons, sound, mp3 tunes, etc...
Once and awhile something usefull on a page
BUT
nothing Europe exclusive!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I dunno, but I think I am going to stick with the GBA Game and Watch collection. This is a little too retro for me. At least they had updated versions, with the option of using the old versions too.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> I dunno, but I think I am going to stick with the GBA Game and Watch collection. This is a little too retro for me. At least they had updated versions, with the option of using the old versions too.


The GBA Game and Watch collection was far superior, but the ds one is still a charming little package.


----------



## darnoc (Jan 12, 2009)

i love this game


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 13, 2009)

In the US, they are called COINS on the Club Nintendo site... and the icon is a very updated 8bit looking Super Mario Bros. coins.... 

I'll just download this one and save my coins for a better 'gift' later...


----------



## kreatosoupa (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, I still have my Donkey Kong G&W. Must have played a billion hours on that one. Nice to see these games come back...


----------



## layzieyez (Jan 13, 2009)

I totally envied my cousin in the 80's because he had the Oil Panic and Green House games.  Growing up poor sucks.  I'm glad that I can play these games again.


----------



## Shryquill (Jan 13, 2009)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> Donkey Kong, Oil Panic and Green House.



hey is ur sig its supposed to be "arnt you a little short to be a storm trooper
on more important new 
this is  cool


----------



## Just Joe (Jan 13, 2009)

A Shrykull said:
			
		

> hey is ur sig its supposed to be "arnt you a little short to be a storm trooper
> on more important new
> this is  cool



With regards to the sig, it's right. He was a big fat storm trooper.

As for the game, while I love retro, this is just too much. I loved these games when I was a kid, but when I played the original Japanese dump, it spoilt the nostalgia. I should have left well alone and kept the fond, rose tinted memories, which was of hours spent playing some great games in the car. Now the harsh realities of time have ravaged their purity. No longer can I use these games as an example of how games of my youth were so simple and yet so much better than the games of today.

However, Mario Kart on the SNES is still the fucking dog-bollocks!


----------



## xxRAG3 (Jan 13, 2009)

SOMEONE LISTENED TO ME! YAY!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Theres no difference between them. If there was a US Game and Watch Collection 2, theres a difference.


----------



## Shebang (Jan 13, 2009)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> It's scary how much fun you can have with this.
> The games are so simple, they're addicting.


When these games were "current" it was state of the art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember long transatlantic flights when we played these for hours...

shebang


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 13, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the looks of it, there's a lot more depth to these games than Animal Boxing can dream of.


----------



## dagreenone (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got the points for this but I'm certainly not getting it. Hopefully Nintendo will throw something really good up for me to spend my points on.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 13, 2009)

this is dodgey
cause when i was in school
i went on my daily ds roms website(not saying which one)
and then it said game and watch collection was there
so i downloaded it
then when i got home i checked the website again
lol
and guess what???
it was gone...
lol
isn't that werid or what?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 13, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> this is dodgey
> cause when i was in school
> i went on my daily ds roms website(not saying which one)
> and then it said game and watch collection was there
> ...


pulled cause it wasnt a commercial release


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 13, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> There's a club nintendo in the U.S. now?
> 
> *Shock*



you should have a heart attack when it's released in europe, then you can be shocked.


----------



## Legobot (Jan 13, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how to play Oil Panic. I don't understand what you have to do and also, in Donkey Kong after you get to the top platform are you supposed to jump on to the crane?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to play Oil Panic. I don't understand what you have to do and also, in Donkey Kong after you get to the top platform are you supposed to jump on to the crane?



In Oil Panic you have to activate the switch at the top of the second ladder by moving left which makes the crane hook swing. Avoiding Donkey Kong's barrels jump at the right time when the crane hook is closest. Do this 4 times and Donkey Kong Falls down giving you lots of points


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 13, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the time Nintendo get around to that he'll probably have had a heart attack of natural causes anyway.


----------



## Zyenet (Jan 18, 2009)

Stupid that most Rom sites don't post XXXX games. It's why I won't ever be able to play this.


----------



## Just Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> Stupid that most Rom sites don't post XXXX games. It's why I won't ever be able to play this.



1u-gandw is out there. Google* is your friend.

* or almost any other web-based search engine


----------



## jabbyjim (Jan 22, 2009)

I already see a version 2 (Japanese) out there, but not 1 ..

I'm assuming ppl are having better luck?


----------



## supersonic124 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow this game is only 1mb trimed


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 22, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahaha awesome call. Too bad it was off >_>


----------

